# Muay Thai Fighters! (Buakaw Por Pramuk)



## ChadHillPhoto

Hey All!

Its been a little while since I ve posted here but I am back!
This time, instead of my usual fashion images I took to photographing one of my strongest passions..Muay Thai!
I've been training for a few years and recently I got the chance to see my favorite fight live in action.

Here are some pics of Muay Thai legend and K1 World Max Champion Buakaw Por Pramuk training for his upcoming fight tonight at the Long Beach Pyramid. I ll be there for the fights tonight!!!

Anyone else train martial arts or photograph them?

For more images, check out my blog...
www.chadhillphoto.com









Thanks for looking! Happy Friday!


----------



## nickzou

You got to shoot Buakaw!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

You have no idea how jealous I am of you right now!!!

Man, I'm going to an amateur fight tonight... I was gonna take photos, but now they are gonna seem... quaint. By the way, those pics are bad ass!

P.S. Can I be your best friend???


----------



## Big Mike

That first photo is kick ass....pun intended.


----------



## ChadHillPhoto

Thanks Nickzou & Big Mike!
The fights were amazing! The event took place a few days after I shot these.
It was the Muay Thai Premiere League and the card was stacked...it was at the Long Beach Pyramid in Long Beach CA.


MPL will be back in the LA area in January and then again in May.


NickZou did you post your shots from the fights? I d love to see them!
Thanks!


----------



## spacefuzz

that first photo is great!


----------



## Vtec44

Big Mike said:


> That first photo is kick ass....pun intended.



I totally think the 2nd one is a knock out. 

Great photos.


----------



## amandalee

Love these! Awesome photos! 

P.S. Can I also be your bestie?!? lol Great job!


----------



## ChadHillPhoto

Thanks so much all!! Sad to hear he retired today...
http://fightsportasia.com/2012/05/31/buakaw-announces-retirement/

A true legend in the sport


----------

